# [GNOME] kursor zajętości po uruchomieniu aplikacji

## sherszen

Witam,

Prawie ustawiłem sobie środowisko, tak żeby mi odpowiadało. Niestety mam jeden problem z kursorem. Po uruchomieniu aplikacji, czy to z z menu, terminala, czy z panelu kursor ustawia się jako "zajęty" (co jest rzeczą normalną), ale pozostaje tak na dłuższy czas po uruchomieniu programu. Mogę normalnie używać świeżo uruchomioną aplikację, tylko ten kursor mnie denerwuje. Oglądałem procesy pod htop i użycie procesora w tym czasie jest znikoma, kilka procent dla firefoxa np., który został uruchomiony dużo wcześniej. Nie mam pojęcia o co tu chodzi.

Używam compiz-fusion i emerald.

```

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-light-2.30.2  USE="automount" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6  USE="emerald gnome -kde -unsupported" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/emerald-0.8.4-r1  0 kB

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_245_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Sep 2010 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 aoss berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lame mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png policykit pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads truetype unicode xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="empty ioplug plug" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sherszen

Chyba wiem w czym problem, ale nie wiem co go powoduje. Potrzebuje coś, co uruchomi za mnie program, a następnie wrzuci w tło i się skończy. Potrzebuje zamiennika mbrun, takiego konsolowego, co mógłbym wrzucić do menu gnome. Mam tak z kadu i urxvt. Znacie jakiś patent na takie coś?

----------

## sebas86

Czyżbyś też podejrzewał brak wsparcia dla startup-notification w wymienionych programach? Można w plikach desktop dodać opcję blokującą wykorzystanie tej opcji przez środowisko w stosunku do danej aplikacji. Powinno przynajmniej teoretycznie częściowo pomóc: 

```
StartupNotify=false
```

Ten sposób będzie prawdopodobnie równoznaczny z tym co chcesz uzyskać. Bardziej elegancko chyba tylko i wyłącznie poprzez gmeranie w kodzie danej aplikacji.

----------

## sherszen

Dziękuję bardzo. Strzał w 10-kę! Dodałem następujący plik:

```

# cat urxvt.desktop 

[Desktop Entry]

Name=Terminal

Name[pl]=Terminal

Comment=Use the command line

Comment[pl]=Wiersz poleceń

TryExec=urxvt

Exec=urxvt

Icon=utilities-terminal

Type=Application

Categories=GNOME;GTK;Utility;TerminalEmulator;

StartupNotify=false

```

i problemu nie ma. Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie. To wina zewnętrznych aplikacji, czy to też wina Gnome? Jak widać na załączonym emerge --info używam flag: libnotify startup-notification, ale za co one odpowiadają to też do końca nie wiem. Pojawiły mi się wraz z przejściem na profil desktop.

Pozdrawiam

//firefox-bin jakiś dziwny jest, startup-notification włączony, a mimo wszystko kursor nadal zajęty. Flaga na true/false nic nie daje.

----------

## sebas86

"Wina" danej aplikacji, które nie wspierają protokołu. Przynajmniej teoretycznie powinno być dosyć łatwe dodanie takiej funkcjonalności, można spróbować napisać odpowiednią łatkę, tymczasowo musi to jednak poczekać na bardziej sprzyjający czas.  :Wink: 

----------

